# الكود المصري باخر اصدراته بالكامل



## كرم يس (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*الكود المصري كامل بصيغه pdf كل الاجزاء*​ 
كما وعدتكم 
 *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الكود المصري لحساب الأحمال والقوي في الأعمال الانشائيه و أعمال المباني[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WXSV5KYI

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
*الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ أعمال المباني*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=240VANIE[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]استخدام البوليمرات المسلحة بالألياف في مجالات التشييد[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y7XJ38UP[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المنشآت والكباري المعدنية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D2XX3V90[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]تصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JJKURMUG[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الكود المصري لميكانيكا التربة وتصميم وتنفيذ الأساسات[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NBMIA468[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروعات المياه والصرف الصحي (جزاء 1)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NBGZ8AVK[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروعات المياه والصرف الصحي (جزاء 2)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6C9O14A0[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروعات المياه والصرف الصحي (جزاء 3)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B0YA7N9V[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروعات المياه والصرف الصحي (جزاء 4)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HDCAMFB6[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروعات المياه والصرف الصحي (جزاء 5)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6ZL878XK[/FONT]​ وهناك ايضا بالمرفقات ملف تورنت يحتوي علي كل الاجزاء لتعم الفائده

​ 

نسالكم الدعاء



​


----------



## messianboy (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا اخى والله مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## zmry1965 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا اخى ونرجو الرفع على موقع اخر لان موقع ميجا ابلود محجوب بالسعودية


----------



## توفيق62 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد سكولز (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررر يا هندسة:75:


----------



## أشرف البطريق (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ونرجو الرفع على موقع اخر لان موقع ميجا ابلود محجوب بالسعودية وشكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

رجاء الرفع علي رابط اخر وياريت نعرف الاكواد اصدار سنة كم؟ 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كرم يس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*هذا الاكواد باخر اصدار لها
بمعني ان منها 2008 مثل كود الاحمال
ولقد وجذت صعوبه في الرفع علي غير الميجاابلود
فليساعدني احد في الرفع علي غير هذا الموقع
*


----------



## عبعب (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير يابشمهندس


----------



## NEWSHARE (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا و أحسن اليك و الى و الديك


----------



## majdiotoom (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_msa1 (15 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس ممكن ترفعوه علي اي سيرفر تاني لان الميجا ابلود محجوب في السعوديه


----------



## magdyamdb (15 مارس 2011)

الف شكر يا اخى ونرجو الرفع على موقع اخر لان موقع ميجا ابلود محدود يمكنك يا أخي الكريم التحميل علي المديافير فهو سهل و سريع جدا جدا د مجدي


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (15 مارس 2011)

الكود المصري لحساب الأحمال والقوي في الأعمال الانشائيه و أعمال المباني
http://www.4shared.com/document/VRbpc_GO/___________.html 
هاد اول ملف على ال4شيرد


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (15 مارس 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?3tvkx7b9j2yzj6w
الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ اعمال المباني
هاد تاني ملف


----------



## علاء الدين حمدي (15 مارس 2011)

*ِشكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك الرائع*​


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (15 مارس 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?4oyaqasaycs3zb6

استخدام البوليمرات المسلحة بالألياف في مجالات التشييد.pdf
الملف التالت


----------



## م.إسلام (15 مارس 2011)

eng.sameer hadrab قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?3tvkx7b9j2yzj6w
> الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ اعمال المباني
> هاد تاني ملف



ألف شكر يا ريس منتظرين الباقي


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (16 مارس 2011)

بعد اذن لاخ كريم سوف اقوم بتحميل الملفات على محملات اخرى غير الميجا ابلود لكي يستفيد الاخوان الاعزاء الذسن لا يشتطيعون التحميل من الميجاابلود وشكرا للجميع وارجو الدعاء


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng abdallah (16 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 مارس 2011)

:1:


zmry1965 قال:


> الف شكر يا اخى ونرجو الرفع على موقع اخر لان موقع ميجا ابلود محجوب بالسعودية


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (16 مارس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85202.html
اخى الكريم هذا رابط على نفس المنتدى لاخ كريم جمع فيه العديد من مواقع الرفع يمكن الرفع عليها وارجومنك رفعها على الميديا فير لانه سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
وانا ايضا فى السعودية ولم استطع تحميل الاكواد لان الموقع الميجا ابلود محجوب بالسعودية
وجزاك الله كل خير فى جميع الاحوال


----------



## mohamed elgendy (16 مارس 2011)

يا ريت كود الطرق


----------



## علاء يوسف (16 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (16 مارس 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?9g8qs96cn6s96dd
المنشات والكباري المعدنيه
الملف التالت


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (16 مارس 2011)

تم التحميل على مواقع اخرى لاجل الاخوة السعوديين الذسن لا يستطيعون التحميل من ميجا ابلود

http://www.4shared.com/document/VRbpc_GO/___________.html
الكود المصري لحساب الأحمال والقوي في الأعمال الانشائيه و أعمال المباني

http://www.mediafire.com/?3tvkx7b9j2yzj6w#2
لكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ أعمال المباني.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/?4oyaqasaycs3zb6#2
استخدام البوليمرات المسلحة بالألياف في مجالات التشييد.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/?9g8qs96cn6s96dd#2
المنشآت والكباري المعدنية.rar

ارجو ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (16 مارس 2011)

mohamed elgendy قال:


> يا ريت كود الطرق



تفضل اخي هاد الكود المصري للطرق والجسور 
http://www.multiupload.com/IMZPY91XY5


----------



## العبقرية (19 مارس 2011)

يا هندسة مشكور ولكن ارجو رفع كود المياه والصرف على سيرفر اخر غير الميجا ابلود وشكرا


----------



## mohamed8444 (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (21 مارس 2011)

العبقرية قال:


> يا هندسة مشكور ولكن ارجو رفع كود المياه والصرف على سيرفر اخر غير الميجا ابلود وشكرا



اسف اخي العزيز ولكن انشغلت لفترة مع العلم ان النت ضعيف حاليا ولكن سوف اققوم بتحميلهم في اقرب فرصة سانحة


----------



## اميرالرومانسية (23 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن عبد الخالق (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووررررررررر


----------



## elfedawy (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr awad (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aymanallam (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## محمودشمس (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## رضا ثروت (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك بجد عمل رائع


----------



## المهندس المحامي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم يا أخي و الله مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر ... وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبدالقادر باكثير (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samy2me (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## reda_2304 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا
يارب يغفر لك ولوالديك بعدد صفحات دي كلها


----------



## taher.medany (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن روابط على الفورشير او ميديافير لان الميجابلود محجوب في السعودية


----------



## عصمت حسنى (28 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (29 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## عصمت حسنى (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير يابشمهندس


----------



## _ALiBaBa_ (11 أغسطس 2012)

shokrn


----------



## Sadek Soliman (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً للمجهود


----------



## المظفر2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## mah.badr80 (22 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_hosni (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وبارك الله فيك


----------



## asdaswan (4 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر 
لكن يا ريت كود الصحى والمياه على غير الميجا لانه محجوب فى السعودية


----------



## Abdo Essam (4 أغسطس 2013)

*
الكـــــود المـــــصري
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------



## محمود علام (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ونرجو الرفع على موقع اخر لان موقع ميجا ابلود محجوب بالسعودية وشكرا


----------



## salah11111 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

كرم يس قال:


> *هذا الاكواد باخر اصدار لها
> بمعني ان منها 2008 مثل كود الاحمال
> ولقد وجذت صعوبه في الرفع علي غير الميجاابلود
> فليساعدني احد في الرفع علي غير هذا الموقع
> *



ممتاز


----------



## اسكندرية مدينتى (22 أكتوبر 2013)

hi links isn't good


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (22 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت حد يبدا يحمل معايا من موقع التورنت الموجود فى رابط الموضوع الاصلى وانا بعد ما ينزل عندى هرفعه للكل على ال gulfup ​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (22 أكتوبر 2013)

للاسف حتى التورنت تالف مش هينفع التحميل​


----------



## رياض محمد البكور (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وشكرا شكرا وليته كان في ملف واحد


----------



## محمود علام (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
ممكن روابط شغالة فى السعودية


----------



## سيئوني (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام 11 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااشكرااا


----------



## الجزيري (6 فبراير 2014)

روعة الروعة


----------



## يوسف علي عقيدة (6 فبراير 2014)

الحمد لله


----------



## sharlookholms (9 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## آية 13 (16 يناير 2015)

بشمهندس كريم الملفات تالفة ,, للاهمية ممكن الملفات الخاصة بمياه الشرب والصرف الصحى


----------

